# Cheap Mystic Station



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If you are interested, there are a couple of Mystic Stations on Ebay right now----a few hours to go on them. Good prices, one listed as S scale and one as O gauge!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They just posted a Mystic with a crane. 
They had a 127 station painted yellow not too cheep though. Just needed a strip and a chimney. The botched paint was yellow.


----------

